# How windy is too windy? (ice fishing)



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So i'm seeing that rockport is gonna have southwest wind at 20-30 mph. I also saw on other posts, that people were chasing their ice tents at strawberry last week. So my question is, how windy was it than? Is rockport gonna be too windy tomorrow for a tent?
Thanks


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I was out last weekend and the forecast was for 18-23 mph with gusts over 40. It was brutal. I think some of the gusts were closer to 50 or 60 though. 20-30 is doable if you bring plenty of anchors and ropes but it will be a pain to set up and take down the tent. I wouldn't want to do it by myself.


----------

